# lop ears?



## Rosalie (Sep 28, 2011)

At what age do lop eared rabbits ears drop?


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

Some do early on, others never do because they have greater ear control.. Airplane bunnies for life, haha.


----------



## Rosalie (Sep 29, 2011)

the bunny in ur piic is sooooo cute!


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks.. I just posted a thread about her with more pictures if you care to look. She melts my heart with her cuteness!

Oh, and as you can see, her ears are not "lopping" by 4 weeks.. and still haven't by 5 weeks. I'll see if she regains the control but it seems most lop ears flop around 10 weeks-12 weeks after their major growth spurt is done with.


----------



## SpikeyCardwell (Sep 29, 2011)

My lop up till about a month ago always had 1 ear up and 1 ear down. 

Now both are down, but I know when she is comfy/relaxing because 1 pops up and 1 stays down. haha.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if there's a certain age, but Pippins ears lopped at 3 weeks i believe.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 29, 2011)

In general Becky's ears both lop, but quite frequently when she's all relaxed and snoozy her left ear pops up. I love to kiss the little soft spot under her ear when it's flopped up.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

I've also found that my hollands usually could put their ears up easier than say, mini lops or english lops where gravity is against them... I think my first lop, Lexi, her ears didn't flop til she was about 10 weeks and even after that she could control them. Hope that helps


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 29, 2011)

We heard that it was usually before 12 weeks. Lilli is around 4 years and has airplane head, so, don't think hers will drop.


----------



## Rosalie (Sep 29, 2011)

so if u breed two mini lops together the babies may not have lop ears?


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 8, 2011)

I breed Holland Lops and their ears generally drop before 8 weeks but some may drop later or same not at all. This means they are not good representatives of their breed (Do not meet the breed standard) The width of their head and length of ears have a lot to do with it as well.

There is no reason breeding Mini Lops together would produce rabbits with ear control.


----------

